# Price Question...



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

I ran across a guy at the range today who works at a local gun shop. They mostly only do business with local LE in the area. Everything they stock is geared towards with the needs of law enforcement. Anyway, He said that they have just taken in 3 full size Beretta Cougar 8000D's from a LE agency. He's selling them for around 299.00 each, but told me he would sell one to me for less.

The 8000D is double action only, no safety, no decocker.

Is 299.00 a good price for a double action only...? I paid 429.00 for my 8000F. I may have to snag one Monday...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is it new or a police trade in?

That is a great price if it is new. If it is a police trade in, look at it real good. If in good condition, that is a good price. 

It will have the "D" spring in it, but remember, every shot will be heavier than the SA pull of a standard DA/SA


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Is it new or a police trade in?
> 
> That is a great price if it is new. If it is a police trade in, look at it real good. If in good condition, that is a good price.
> 
> It will have the "D" spring in it, but remember, every shot will be heavier than the SA pull of a standard DA/SA


They are police trade-ins. He said they were mint. We'll see...if it's a good deal I'll grab one.

update: I just found one on gunbroker and they're asking 397.00 for it.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=46227137


----------

